# Costco (kirkland) marinated chicken legs recipe



## Joshh (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello all I'm trying to figure out what kirkland marinated chicken legs marinade is. It's so delicious and I would like to recreate it myself. It almost smells a bit like apples when you cook it!


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 13, 2017)

Welcome to DC, Joshh...

I've not tried that product but, I'm certain someone here has and will respond...

Ross


----------



## Joshh (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks I really hope someone can point me in the direction of what this delicious sauce is. My mother even works for Costco but they don't even know it comes prepackaged. If someone could suggest a recipe to something similar.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 14, 2017)

It's nutritional label should give you some basic idea...


----------

